# Large goat poop



## glassy16herds

There is just no way to talk about this delicately.  Today I saw large feces in the goat barn.  We were shocked and initially thought that a dog had somehow gotten into our barn.  But there are no dogs around and us and our barn gate is firmly shut.  We now think that it's the goats that are having large bowel movements.  Scary big.  The goats are very new to us.  They are 4 month old werther fainters.  We have been feeding them 2 cups of grain a day each (one in the morning and one at night).  We have been letting them "free range" on our property during the day while we're outside.  They LOVE it!  When it's raining we give them hay so they can stay inside the barn.  The only other thing I can logically think of is their water intake.  We give them fresh water every day but it doesn't seem like they've been drinking any.  I'm not sure how much goats are supposed to drink but you can lead them to water.....they have to do the rest.  

I'd love some opinions or advice on this.  I'm worried that there is something wrong with them.  Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## elevan

"Dog logs" can also be a sign of worms. I would suggest a fecal to determine if deworming is needed.  I would also give them probiotics or yogurt (live active).


----------



## glassy16herds

We've only had the goats a month and they were de-wormed by the breeder before we got them.  Do you really think they'd have worms already?


----------



## elevan

glassy16herds said:
			
		

> We've only had the goats a month and they were de-wormed by the breeder before we got them.  Do you really think they'd have worms already?


Worms are a complicated matter...read the Parasite Management thread (link in signature) if you don't believe me 

Short answer is YES - worms could still be a problem and I don't mean as in "already" I mean maybe they never left...maybe they are new...maybe they were dewormed for the wrong type of worm...  Do some research on deworming - don't just deworm to deworm and do fecals until you learn other ways of telling what you're dealing with.  I'm not intending to sound critical and apologize if I do but if you read that thread you'll understand the need to deworm responsibly.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

I have to agree with elevan. My doe was having the same problem, I de wormed her, and the problem went away. I have also heard that the problem can be they are getting too much of something, stress, or it can be the rumen is off. I hope that this helps.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I'd run a fecal (and continue to run them regularly to monitor parasite burdens) and reassess how much grain they're getting.  Also, on an unrelated note, be sure you're maintaining proper Ca ratios for your wethers to prevent UC.


----------



## nmred

glassy16herds said:
			
		

> We have been letting them "free range" on our property during the day while we're outside.


I wonder if they could have eaten something that disagreed with them, or even too much of something they loved   We, too, let our goats out to browse sometimes.  It is never for very long (usually 30-45 minutes).  Once, our doeling ate so much of a weed she liked that it gave her clumpy poop for about a day-and-a-half.  She was fine, but I was worried for a while.  We just watched to make sure she didn't get really sick and made sure she didn't go out for several days, plus no grain at all for those days.  The probiotic is also a good idea.

Other than that, my first thought was worms, too.


----------



## Tapsmom

HI, I've noticed the same thing with my little buckling.  Just today.  He is 9 weeks old.  Our little doeling is pooping normally. We were away over the weekend and the friend who cared for them filled the two grain bowls and it looked to me like they ate quite a bit.  I generally give them 2 small handfuls each am and pm-for reference.  I had instructed my friend to do the same, but there were children helping and she doesn't know anything about goats.  Although I son't know too much either:/ They are Nigerian Dwarfs. Should I just watch him carefully?  How do you do run a fecal test?  I think I am going to cut him to 1 handful and keep her at the 2 and just seperate them at grain time.  I'm concerned with leaving it out that he is getting much more since he buts her away-hence 2 seperate bowls.


----------

